# Detained in ER of hospital for taking a picture to show where I left the order.



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

The hospital security insisted I had to delete the picture and would not let me leave.

So after back and forth, I told him I don't know how to delete a picture while using app. 

Any one know how to delete a picture while using delivery app? I don't.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

ntcindetroit said:


> The hospital security insisted I had to delete the picture and would not let me leave.


Tell security to have a nice day and also to FO. It's not against the law to take a photo. I assume you are in Detroit and not Canada where you have no rights.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Don’t worry, I’m sure UE DD or GH will bail you out of jail…

Be sure to tell the jailers your want your mug shot deleted as well…


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Keeping someone somewhere against their will is called "arrest".
A citizen can do it.
BUT, keeping someone somewhere against their will without good cause is 'FALSE arrest', and can even be kidnapping.
I have had to remind people of that before - just before I said "goodbye'' and left.

If you are free-born -- ACT LIKE IT.

.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

I would point to one of their security cameras and tell them to go pound sand.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

CarpeNoctem said:


> I would point to one of their security cameras and tell them to go pound sand.


... and as I walked out I would be saying a silent prayer "Please. Please touch me. Just once. Better yet; take me down, use the taser and cuffs. Please."

The name hanging on the outside of the hospital would change to "The UB Hospital for Wayward RS Drivers."
No charge to ANY RS driver or food delivery driver.
Free sex changes (addadictomy), and breast augmentations.
Free dentures.

Pelvic exams done by UB HIMSELF!! (send a selfie first).
Wash and set only $5 extra.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

you drop off at hospitals?

they must be small there...the one's here are the size of aircraft carriers.

Oh, and I don't do aircraft carriers, either.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

That security guard wanted a free meal. 😂😂😂


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Security guards are not police. They have no real authority. Just leave. If they block or touch you call 911. 
I do take care not to get people in pictures in drop off photos in hospitals and government buildings, but really that means nothing.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

ntcindetroit said:


> The hospital security insisted I had to delete the picture and would not let me leave.
> 
> So after back and forth, I told him I don't know how to delete a picture while using app.
> 
> Any one know how to delete a picture while using delivery app? I don't.


If it was a tax payer funded hospital and your were in a publicly accessible area, you may even be able to sue them for violating your rights. If it was a private hospital/private property, then unfortunately you can't really do much.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Sal29 said:


> If it was a tax payer funded hospital and your were in a publicly accessible area, you may even be able to sue them for violating your rights. If it was a private hospital/private property, then unfortunately you can't really do much.


Why?
Because private companies get a mulligan on violating rights?
I didn't know that.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

There are no laws against taking pictures. If your eyes can see it, so can your camera.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Atavar said:


> Security guards are not police. They have no real authority. Just leave. If they block or touch you call 911.


I remember several years ago I made the mistake of going to my local Wal-Mart for something. After I went through checkout and paid, there was another line at the exit to show your receipt to a "security guard" to prove that you paid before leaving the store. There were multiple checkout lanes open, but there was only one guy checking receipts so the line was very long.

I took one look at that line, said nope, and walked around it and out the doors. The guy checking receipts made kind of a halfhearted effort to say something to me to get me to come back, which I just ignored and kept walking. There was quite a bit of disgruntled murmuring from the people in the line as I was walking out. I didn't stick around to see what happened next. I don't know if they settled back down and stayed in line or if they also realized that they didn't need to prove anything to anybody in order to leave the store.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> I remember several years ago I made the mistake of going to my local Wal-Mart for something. After I went through checkout and paid, there was another line at the exit to show your receipt to a "security guard" to prove that you paid before leaving the store. There were multiple checkout lanes open, but there was only one guy checking receipts so the line was very long.
> 
> I took one look at that line, said nope, and walked around it and out the doors. The guy checking receipts made kind of a halfhearted effort to say something to me to get me to come back, which I just ignored and kept walking. There was quite a bit of disgruntled murmuring from the people in the line as I was walking out. I didn't stick around to see what happened next. I don't know if they settled back down and stayed in line or if they also realized that they didn't need to prove anything to anybody in order to leave the store.


Hey you. Stop! Stop! Show me your receipt… ahhh F’ this I’m taking my lunch break early…


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> There are no laws against taking pictures. If your eyes can see it, so can your camera.


Not necessarily true, especially if you are in Canada. Taking pictures in a bar or nightclub is iffy (Forbidden in Manitoba w/o permission I believe) Taking pictures in a restroom or dressing area is verboten. Taking pictures in a business kitchen is iffy. Taking pictures in a courthouse is not permitted. 
In general in public you are good to go. You can even take pictures on public nude beaches. Private beaches as posted.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> I remember several years ago I made the mistake of going to my local Wal-Mart for something. After I went through checkout and paid, there was another line at the exit to show your receipt to a "security guard" to prove that you paid before leaving the store. There were multiple checkout lanes open, but there was only one guy checking receipts so the line was very long.
> 
> I took one look at that line, said nope, and walked around it and out the doors. The guy checking receipts made kind of a halfhearted effort to say something to me to get me to come back, which I just ignored and kept walking. There was quite a bit of disgruntled murmuring from the people in the line as I was walking out. I didn't stick around to see what happened next. I don't know if they settled back down and stayed in line or if they also realized that they didn't need to prove anything to anybody in order to leave the store.


I have done this too. Store employees restricting your free movement is kidnapping. This is why some Walmarts hire off duty LEO as door security. LEO _can_ detain you the same as on the street but they cannot search you or your possessions without a warrant or your permission.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Why?
> Because private companies get a mulligan on violating rights?
> I didn't know that.


Spoken like true fat, stupid American.

Yes, a private corp can tell you to shut up (1st amendment), not to carry a gun (2nd Amendment), force you to allow searches of your persons and belongings (4th Amendment) and ask you questions that can be used against you (5th Amendment).

The Consitution only covers what the GOVERNMENT can/cannot do.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

NOXDriver said:


> Spoken like true fat, stupid American.
> 
> Yes, a private corp can tell you to shut up (1st amendment), not to carry a gun (2nd Amendment), force you to allow searches of your persons and belongings (4th Amendment) and ask you questions that can be used against you (5th Amendment).
> 
> The Consitution only covers what the GOVERNMENT can/cannot do.




And then what? Take you in the back and spank you?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

NOXDriver said:


> Spoken like true fat, stupid American.
> 
> Yes, a private corp can tell you to shut up (1st amendment), not to carry a gun (2nd Amendment), force you to allow searches of your persons and belongings (4th Amendment) and ask you questions that can be used against you (5th Amendment).
> 
> The Consitution only covers what the GOVERNMENT can/cannot do.


ROFL. this is completely not true. Especially if I have my gun. 
If it is true I am a private corporation so shut up.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

jaxbeachrides said:


> And then what? Take you in the back and spank you?


That costs extra.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

ntcindetroit said:


> The hospital security insisted I had to delete the picture and would not let me leave.
> 
> So after back and forth, I told him I don't know how to delete a picture while using app.
> 
> Any one know how to delete a picture while using delivery app? I don't.


I'm assuming this was a "take picture on delivery" requirement?

Tell them to pound sand, the app wanted me to take a pic to prove that I dropped it off.

That's all there is to it. I personally wear a go-pro when working food deliveries (which i've stopped so it's a moot point I guess) and never ran into any issues with it.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Why?
> Because private companies get a mulligan on violating rights?
> I didn't know that.


Private companies can post signs legally stating that video or cameras are not allowed. Public buildings cannot. What they can do with pics already taken is another question.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> There are no laws against taking pictures. If your eyes can see it, so can your camera.


Hospital prohibited taking pictures but this works only on taking pictures of how the doctors and nurses working on a patients. 
I guess that They don't want to be sued for their malpractice.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Hey you. Stop! Stop! Show me your receipt… ahhh F’ this I’m taking my lunch break early…


What you describe is even more effort than was actually put forth. He calmly said without raising his voice any, "Um, excuse me...." and then just trailed off as I kept walking. I was kind of surprised. I expected to at least get yelled at some, but it didn't happen. That's why I wonder what happened after I left after everybody else in line saw how easy it was to just sidestep the line and leave. I kind of feel bad for the guy that was checking receipts. He wasn't doing anything wrong. He was just trying to do the job that he was being paid to do.



NOXDriver said:


> Yes, a private corp can tell you to shut up (1st amendment), not to carry a gun (2nd Amendment), force you to allow searches of your persons and belongings (4th Amendment) and ask you questions that can be used against you (5th Amendment).


Yes, they can tell you all of these things. If you refuse to comply, their only real recourse is to deny you access to their services or facilities, which is completely within their right to do. For example, they can ask you to leave. If they ask you to leave and you refuse, then you are trespassing and you can be arrested for that. In my Wal-Mart example, they can't detain me and make me show them my receipt as a condition of leaving. What they _can_ do, though, is ban me from Wal-Mart. Then I would be trespassing if I were to ever go back and could be arrested for that.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Name the Hospital or it didn't happen.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Atavar said:


> ROFL. this is completely not true. Especially if I have my gun.
> If it is true I am a private corporation so shut up.


I like how you proves it's point with actual laws and facts lol

If a business posts no firearms, then you can be arrested for trespass. 

Before you say something stupid like 'if they don't see it' blah blah blah its still within the businesses rights to forbid firearms. If you like to shove a gun up your ass because you are a fat stupid American it still doesn't matter.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

kdyrpr said:


> Private companies can post signs legally stating that video or cameras are not allowed. Public buildings cannot. What they can do with pics already taken is another question.


They (or anyone) can legally post all the signs they wanna post.
It has NO effect on the law, or my constitutional rights.
I can legally post a sign on my car "No Native Americans allowed', and it would be legal -- UNTIL I TRIED TO ENFORCE IT.

"Quote the code section that prohibits me taking a picture here. If I'm under citizens arrest I will stay till the cops get here. If I am not, I am leaving. OK?"


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Wifey got in trouble once for taking a pix inside a casino.
I was surprised she did it -- she's no virgin to a casino.

Two big security guys _politely_ asked her not to take pix's inside the casino.
She assured them she wouldn't, they left.

They can't confiscate your camera, make you erase pix's or otherwise destroy or convert YOUR private property.
What they CAN (and will) do is escort you to the sidewalk - and invite you to never return.
But, they can't detain you for that.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

NOXDriver said:


> The Consitution only covers what the GOVERNMENT can/cannot do.


So, if McDonalds refuses to serve me because I am Jewish ... that's ok?
That's legal?
You might wanna test that theory.



NOXDriver said:


> Yes, a private corp can tell you to shut up (1st amendment), not to carry a gun (2nd Amendment), force you to allow searches of your persons and belongings (4th Amendment) and ask you questions that can be used against you (5th Amendment).


Sure. But the government can (and does) tell you all that too. And you can tell the government to **** off, just like you can tell a private business that you won't be searched. Now, at that point they can legally ask you to leave, and if you don't you can be charged with 'trespass'. 



NOXDriver said:


> Spoken like true fat, stupid American.


How do you know my BMI?
And ... what kind of American are you?
The kind that's forgotten that she was free-born?
Whimpers at the first glimpse of a uniform?
Grunt hard ... try to sprout a sac ...


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

NOXDriver said:


> Spoken like true fat, stupid American.
> 
> Yes, a private corp can tell you to shut up (1st amendment), not to carry a gun (2nd Amendment), force you to allow searches of your persons and belongings (4th Amendment) and ask you questions that can be used against you (5th Amendment).
> 
> The Consitution only covers what the GOVERNMENT can/cannot do.


Yes. The constitution regulates government. Government writes laws for private business.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

NOXDriver said:


> I like how you proves it's point with actual laws and facts lol
> 
> If a business posts no firearms, then you can be arrested for trespass.
> 
> Before you say something stupid like 'if they don't see it' blah blah blah its still within the businesses rights to forbid firearms. If you like to shove a gun up your ass because you are a fat stupid American it still doesn't matter.


Sorta wrong — If a business posts no firearms* and asks you to leave and you refuse you can be charged with trespassing. *
It is obvious you don’t know what you are talking about.

In Minnesota, “no gun” signs do not have the force of law, unless they are posted on state property that is mentioned in state law as being off-limits for firearms. This means that if a store management knows you have a handgun on you while in the store, you cannot be prosecuted criminally for possessing the handgun in the store. However, even though you will not be criminally prosecuted for carrying a concealed weapon (with a permit) inside a store that prohibits firearms, you can be prosecuted for trespass if you are asked to leave and refuse. Trespass is considered a misdemeanor under Minnesota law.




__





Loading…






bkdefense.com





Stop spouting nonsense about things you don’t understand. You are just showing your ignorance.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> What you describe is even more effort than was actually put forth. He calmly said without raising his voice any, "Um, excuse me...." and then just trailed off as I kept walking. I was kind of surprised. I expected to at least get yelled at some, but it didn't happen. That's why I wonder what happened after I left after everybody else in line saw how easy it was to just sidestep the line and leave. I kind of feel bad for the guy that was checking receipts. He wasn't doing anything wrong. He was just trying to do the job that he was being paid to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they can tell you all of these things. If you refuse to comply, their only real recourse is to deny you access to their services or facilities, which is completely within their right to do. For example, they can ask you to leave. If they ask you to leave and you refuse, then you are trespassing and you can be arrested for that. In my Wal-Mart example, they can't detain me and make me show them my receipt as a condition of leaving. What they _can_ do, though, is ban me from Wal-Mart. Then I would be trespassing if I were to ever go back and could be arrested for that.


It goes even further than that. If they want to ban you from the store they have to serve you with a trespass warrant signed by a judge. That warrant is only enforceable for a year. They cannot ban you forever. Even if you do go back it’s only a misdemeanor.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> What you describe is even more effort than was actually put forth. He calmly said without raising his voice any, "Um, excuse me...." and then just trailed off as I kept walking. I was kind of surprised. I expected to at least get yelled at some, but it didn't happen. That's why I wonder what happened after I left after everybody else in line saw how easy it was to just sidestep the line and leave. I kind of feel bad for the guy that was checking receipts. He wasn't doing anything wrong. He was just trying to do the job that he was being paid to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they can tell you all of these things. If you refuse to comply, their only real recourse is to deny you access to their services or facilities, which is completely within their right to do. For example, they can ask you to leave. If they ask you to leave and you refuse, then you are trespassing and you can be arrested for that. In my Wal-Mart example, they can't detain me and make me show them my receipt as a condition of leaving. What they _can_ do, though, is ban me from Wal-Mart. Then I would be trespassing if I were to ever go back and could be arrested for that.


In the situation you are describing You will most likely not be arrested. Trespass is a petty misdemeanor. Less of a fine than a speeding ticket. Most likely if the police are called they will escort you off the premises and tell you to go away.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> So, if McDonalds refuses to serve me because I am Jewish ... that's ok?
> That's legal?
> You might wanna test that theory.
> 
> ...


He is obviously not an American. He must come from a country where they fear authority. If he is American he should get a refund from where he took his civics class.


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> Wifey got in trouble once for taking a pix inside a casino.
> I was surprised she did it -- she's no virgin to a casino.
> 
> Two big security guys _politely_ asked her not to take pix's inside the casino.
> ...


I’ve never heard of a rule against taking pictures in a casino. Is that a California or Vegas thing? What was she taking a picture of? Was this recent or back before everyone had a camera on their phone? I could see how they would frown upon taking pix at a poker or gaming table. I’ve taken many pix in casinos. Usually with friends at the bar. Last Summer I hit a $1500 handpay jackpot and took a picture of the screen right in front of the employees, they didn’t say anything.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> They (or anyone) can legally post all the signs they wanna post.
> It has NO effect on the law, or my constitutional rights.
> I can legally post a sign on my car "No Native Americans allowed', and it would be legal -- UNTIL I TRIED TO ENFORCE IT.
> 
> "Quote the code section that prohibits me taking a picture here. If I'm under citizens arrest I will stay till the cops get here. If I am not, I am leaving. OK?"


You have no expectation of privacy in a public setting. A private institution has the right to dictate CERTAIN rules governing behavior in THEIR building. OBVIOUSLY, they can't post signs that say "blacks not allowed" or other already determined to be illegal postings. Look, I'm a first amendment rights advocate to the max. I am fully aware of when and where you have those rights. A private building that determines it does not allow photography without their permission is within their rights.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Name the Hospital or it didn't happen.


General Hospital


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Atavar said:


> Sorta wrong — If a business posts no firearms* and asks you to leave and you refuse you can be charged with trespassing. *
> It is obvious you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> In Minnesota, “no gun” signs do not have the force of law, unless they are posted on state property that is mentioned in state law as being off-limits for firearms. This means that if a store management knows you have a handgun on you while in the store, you cannot be prosecuted criminally for possessing the handgun in the store. However, even though you will not be criminally prosecuted for carrying a concealed weapon (with a permit) inside a store that prohibits firearms, you can be prosecuted for trespass if you are asked to leave and refuse. Trespass is considered a misdemeanor under Minnesota law.
> ...


Yep


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Mcwharthog said:


> I’ve never heard of a rule against taking pictures in a casino. Is that a California or Vegas thing? What was she taking a picture of? Was this recent or back before everyone had a camera on their phone? I could see how they would frown upon taking pix at a poker or gaming table. I’ve taken many pix in casinos. Usually with friends at the bar. Last Summer I hit a $1500 handpay jackpot and took a picture of the screen right in front of the employees, they didn’t say anything.


This was an old rule before cell phones. Not sure how they regulate now


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

From all the legal back and forth, I can see only one solution.
Since you probably cannot delete the picture once it is submitted to the app, what is done is done, and
the hospital needs to enforce a policy where deliveries are not allowed to be left anywhere, and must be accepted in person.
Hence, doing away with the picture.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> You have no expectation of privacy in a public setting. A private institution has the right to dictate CERTAIN rules governing behavior in THEIR building. OBVIOUSLY, they can't post signs that say "blacks not allowed" or other already determined to be illegal postings. Look, I'm a first amendment rights advocate to the max. I am fully aware of when and where you have those rights. A private building that determines it does not allow photography without their permission is within their rights.


Fascinating that in the height of the BLM protests, “Whites Not Welcome” safe spaces became a thing. 

This country is half way through Sodom and Gomorrah is around the corner


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Diamondraider said:


> Fascinating that in the height of the BLM protests, “Whites Not Welcome” safe spaces became a thing.
> 
> This country is half way through Sodom and Gomorrah is around the corner


They are completely illegal. The problem is white people don't have the balls to protest it


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

kdyrpr said:


> A private building that determines it does not allow photography without their permission is within their rights.


Yes.
They are within their rights to require you to not take photos.
And if you do anyway, they are within their rights to EJECT YOU FROM THE PROPERTY.
But, they are NOT within their rights to detain or arrest you -- which was the original post topic.

If a private cop was to tell me 'You can't take pix here.' I'd say, "Sorry, didn't know that. It won't happen again.' But if he then was to say 'You need to give me your phone so I can erase the photo ...' I would respectfully decline, and leave.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

kdyrpr said:


> They are completely illegal. The problem is white people don't have the balls to protest it


Not yet. Not right now.
Soon.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mcwharthog said:


> I’ve never heard of a rule against taking pictures in a casino. Is that a California or Vegas thing? What was she taking a picture of? Was this recent or back before everyone had a camera on their phone? I could see how they would frown upon taking pix at a poker or gaming table. I’ve taken many pix in casinos. Usually with friends at the bar. Last Summer I hit a $1500 handpay jackpot and took a picture of the screen right in front of the employees, they didn’t say anything.


Yea, it has gotten a lot less of a thing recently with cams being _everywhere_, and in everyone's pocket.
She was on the game floor; blackjack and roulette and craps tables behind 'the subject'. 
It's always amazed me how the security guys can just _materialize_ out of thin air, I never see where they come from. LoL.
I've been in a couple of 'situations' where security guys were needed and I swear, they just pop out of the ground.

I got a REAL good hand at a Texas Hold-Em game once and asked the dealer if I could take a pix of it. He asked the pit boss who shrugged and the dealer actually arranged all the hands so they could all be seen.
My first and only Royal Flush.
So far.


.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Atavar said:


> It goes even further than that. If they want to ban you from the store they have to serve you with a trespass warrant signed by a judge. That warrant is only enforceable for a year. They cannot ban you forever. Even if you do go back it’s only a misdemeanor.


What state is that in?
Not in mine.

Gotta remember; we are the UNITED States of America.
There are 50 different sets of laws; just a little bit different.

What's true where YOU live may not be true where I live.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Yes.
> They are within their rights to require you to not take photos.
> And if you do anyway, they are within their rights to EJECT YOU FROM THE PROPERTY.
> But, they are NOT within their rights to detain or arrest you -- which was the original post topic.
> ...


Agree


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Atavar said:


> Sorta wrong — If a business posts no firearms* and asks you to leave and you refuse you can be charged with trespassing. *
> It is obvious you don’t know what you are talking about.
> 
> In Minnesota, “no gun” signs do not have the force of law, unless they are posted on state property that is mentioned in state law as being off-limits for firearms. This means that if a store management knows you have a handgun on you while in the store, you cannot be prosecuted criminally for possessing the handgun in the store. However, even though you will not be criminally prosecuted for carrying a concealed weapon (with a permit) inside a store that prohibits firearms, you can be prosecuted for trespass if you are asked to leave and refuse. Trespass is considered a misdemeanor under Minnesota law.
> ...


I have a very dear friend.
Love him like a brother. Hell of a guy.
I'd take a bullet for him, donate a kidney ... well, you get the point.

Problem with him is ... he's a ****ing bleeding heart liberal.
And, he knows I carry, all the time.

The first time I was invited to his home, several years ago, he told me that "I have a policy of NO firearms in my home. I hope that's not a problem."
I said, "I feel safe in your home, so I don't really feel the pressing need to even _be_ armed. I will lock it in the car when I come over to your house." We never talked about it again and I always leave it in the car when I go to his house. He doesn't need to ask, or remind, or check with me. It's locked in the car.

It's HIS DAMN HOUSE. 
It's HIS rules.
I can obey them - or I can go home. 
Easy peasy.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> What state is that in?
> Not in mine.
> 
> Gotta remember; we are the UNITED States of America.
> ...


I thought you were in California?

Laws regarding signage vary from state to state but in California *“no guns allowed”* signs do not carry the weight of law meaning there is no penalty for ignoring them. There are however some considerations of which to be aware.

Should you enter an establishment that is posted, and you are asked to leave by an employee you need to do so immediately. To refuse may be considered trespassing which could carry legal consequences. Realistically no one should know you are armed but if it does become known and you are asked to leave you should do so.

Basically there are three choices when considering a posted establishment:


You can ignore the sign and go about your business
You can secure your gun in your vehicle while you are in the establishment
You can take your business elsewhere









CCW Lifestyle Series # 8 – What do “No Guns Allowed” Signs Mean to the Legally Armed Citizen? | Orange County Gun Owners


The following is part of a continuing series of articles intended to provide a starting point for those new to concealed carry. There is much to learn and great satisfaction […]




www.orangecountygunowners.com


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> I have a very dear friend.
> Love him like a brother. Hell of a guy.
> I'd take a bullet for him, donate a kidney ... well, you get the point.
> 
> ...


Absolutely correct. If for no other reason than courtesy I do not carry in to someone’s home without express permission.


----------



## Rideshare drv (Aug 8, 2019)

Here is my ten cents feedback on should i take the picture or not?
This feedback is based under different circumstances,
also It is long stated by the supreme court in multiple cases a person can film or take pictures of ANYTHING that is open to the public view, this means Jails buildings, court buildings, train stations, airports, the streets, a restaurant
now i am going to discuss taking pictures or videos inside of ANY of this public view building or locations,
Example # 1. you can go INSIDE of a postal office which is a federal building and you can video or take pictures as long you are not in a (restricted area) the postal master or any of the federal employees may tell you you can not video or take pictures even if you are not in a (restricted area) then you will mention to refer to (Poster 7) which is posted at every postal office unfortunate it is well known a lot of federal employees misinterpret (Poster 7) and if they do they will be subject to a disciplinary action by misinterpreting the law and here is the code if some one is interested, § 102-74.420
remember we are discussing taking pictures or video while doing business as a delivery person NOT private.for that a different set of rules and guidelines apply.
Now lets Jump in to Example # 2: Taking pictures inside a hospital.. there is something call The (*HIPAA Photo Violations)* It is not permitted to post a patient photo on marketing material (a poster in your office, brochure, etc.), on your organization’s website, or social media without prior written authorization from the patient to do so. Taking pictures of patients without consent is unacceptable. _This includes patient images or other individually identifiable health information that may be in the background of a photo. _
So if you are delivering something to a hospital and taking a picture of proof of delivery you must make sure your background does not have ANY of the items mention above, otherwise you might be subject to stiff fines and may also result in civil fines due to invasion of privacy concerns. so my advice is to play it safe and use your common sense and text your customer with something like (Dear customer due to laws concerning privacy you must meet me OUTSIDE X facility for your delivery since i am obligated to take a picture/video for proof of delivery otherwise i must cancel your delivery and you still be charge) believe me 9 out of ten will understand and 1 of ten will be a jerk..
so the choice is up to you as an independent delivery driver risk stiff fines and maybe jail to please a jerk
or walk away from that jerk delivery and keep continuing doing deliveries and be free?
which one will you chose?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I’ve never had a “leave at door” in a medical facility. It’s always “meet at door”. They should know their own rules.

Admittedly, it’s rare that I accept a medical facility ping. Usually it’seither a mistake (didn’t look at cross streets) or something that’s expected to be VERY well paid. I just don’t want the headache. And after a recent delivery I’m pretty sure I’m done with hospitals, period.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Rideshare drv said:


> Here is my ten cents feedback on should i take the picture or not?
> This feedback is based under different circumstances,
> also It is long stated by the supreme court in multiple cases a person can film or take pictures of ANYTHING that is open to the public view, this means Jails buildings, court buildings, train stations, airports, the streets, a restaurant
> now i am going to discuss taking pictures or videos inside of ANY of this public view building or locations,
> ...


Well I for sure am not typing all that for a $5 delivery.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

ER and front desk persons have never had a problem with me taking a deliver picture. I am always careful that no persons or screens are in the picture.


----------



## pcoladog22 (10 mo ago)

ntcindetroit said:


> The hospital security insisted I had to delete the picture and would not let me leave.
> 
> So after back and forth, I told him I don't know how to delete a picture while using app.
> 
> Any one know how to delete a picture while using delivery app? I don't.


FYI, you can SKIP taking a pic and on the next page write in the info.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

pcoladog22 said:


> FYI, you can SKIP taking a pic and on the next page write in the info.


The only choices I ever see are pic or handed directly


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

I don’t bother taking a pic if the customer is waiting at the door or if it is a business. I just hand them the order. You just have to tap the photo prompt, hit the X in the top left corner, and then tap delivered. I’ve done it at least a hundred times with no issues.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

you guys realize he is trolling....he has been doing it on other threads


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

That sounds like a wannabe cop on a power trip. Most places don’t give a crap if you take a picture.
I mean, is there some big secret government program that would put the nation at risk if a picture of food got out?
Maybe Hunter Biden’s laptop was there.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

smithers54 said:


> you guys realize he is trolling....he has been doing it on other threads


Dang it! I left a well thought out response plus a little joke for nothing!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

ColonyMark said:


> Dang it! I left a well thought out response plus a little joke for nothing!


It's ok to release a little pressure once in a while.
You're amongst friends.


----------

